# We were told he's a blue heeler but I'm pretty certain he's an Australian shepherd



## ChristopherPelletier1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

I don't suppose someone on here could help figure this out to me he seems to be all Aussie he's a good 50lbs or so


----------



## ChristopherPelletier1990 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChristopherPelletier1990 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## islanddog (Dec 29, 2015)

Who told you that? Where did he come from? He looks like a lovely dog, if his breed is unknown, I'd guess a herding mix of some sort. He does not look like an aussie or heeler, but a lovely mix of the herding group. Sonic (my dog) says "hi!" he's from the Caribbean and looks alot like a border collie but isn't.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I would vote for a smooth coated Border Collie over Australian Shepherd or Australian Cattle Dog. _Maybe _an ACD x Aussie, but I can't remember ever seeing an ACD mix without at least some speckling.


----------



## SpiritIvory (Feb 4, 2020)

Does not look Aussie to me at all, beautiful dog though! Have you thought about getting him embark tested? ?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd assume border collie mix or working line border collie just by his looks. Don't see much aussie or heeler at all, but sometimes genetics do weird things! Definitely wouldn't think he's purebred of either, though.


----------



## stevenmax0202 (Mar 19, 2020)

I have a blue heeler mix, and while she's not purebred I agree with the other comments about mouthiness. It's super important to work on curbing that while they're puppies - my hands were covered in little puppy bites when she was younger, but she's now 11 months old and has completely stopped doing that.
Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin
My dog is very independent and strong-willed, and I've heard similar stories from owners of full blooded heelers. She's not like a golden retriever; she doesn't crave or seek out my attention most of the time and praise is not enough of a reward for most things (but food works very well). I use mild corrections when training her because positive only just does not work for such headstrong dogs.


----------



## Miles Scott (Jan 14, 2019)

Might be worth getting a doggie dna test.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

> I use mild corrections when training her because positive only just does not work for such headstrong dogs.


I mean on one hand yes because positive only does not exist in life, but given what I suspect you mean by positive only (ie: using just rewards and _not_ using fear or physical discomfort/pain to deter behavior).....

My 3 year old ACD X with his bunches of titles (and general good behavior but you can't argue with titles as an objective assessment for what the dog knows) taught through rewards and a total lack of using pain or fear to teach: You're wrong.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Aussies do not come with a short coat so probably has some Border Collie mixed in as some of them do come with short coats. Good looking dog.


----------

